# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Are steroids legal in canada?

## jg42058p

I am wondering if you can buy them over the counter in canada
I heard that is true. Is it?

----------


## Banelord

no it is not.

----------


## joe2009

i am not from canada but understand the laws are the same as in england, it is legal for possession as long as it isnt enough to be classed as dealing

----------


## Loki33

exactly, I live in Canada and it's illegal to sell them but you can buy them if you got a source as long as you don't have a whole warehouse of them

----------


## GettinBigAintEZ

why dont you just google canadian steroid posession law?

----------


## redz

Definitely illegal to sell them but legal to posses them

----------


## Banelord

are u sure? I dont think so.

----------


## RangersLTW

Wow! This is interesting. How can a law say you can have something but can not buy it. That seems kind of odd.

----------


## MercyDog

> Wow! This is interesting. How can a law say you can have something but can not buy it. That seems kind of odd.


In the U.S. that law applies to moonshine, unless its commercial of course. You can make it, drink it, posses it. But cannot sell it or transport it.

----------


## RangersLTW

Ya but it is limited to one gallon a year

----------


## Fatmax

I got pulled over for speeding and the cop decided to look in my car and in my console was 5 botts of enanth and 2 botts of premo and 1 pack of clen . He asked me what it was (of course he knew) I said its my personal use, he put it back gave me a warning for speeding and let me go. There is way to much paperwork involved for steroids and cops don't really see the harm in it for when done properly it takes a person with habits like drugs of drinking to clean themselves up and change their lives pysically and mentally. but of course if your driving with a fridge full thats a little overboard.

----------


## Amorphic

illegal to purchase and distribute but not illegal to posess and use for personal use.

----------


## RangersLTW

Canada here I come LOL

----------


## Amorphic

> Canada here I come LOL


customs are a bitch. laws may be nice but its still a pain to get gear, especially with the olympics.

----------


## RangersLTW

Well the thought was nice, thanks for the let down LOL J/K

----------


## tjh1127

if its legal to possess there, but illegal to sell, how do you obtain it? can you medically get shit like equpoise ("boldenone ") or test.

----------


## lotsoftime

> ... especially with the olympics.


Truth

----------


## steiner1

> customs are a bitch. laws may be nice but its still a pain to get gear, especially with the olympics.


its illegal , its not like weed, where the cops let you go for personal use. by the way bro , not a fan of the olympics, i take it were from the same province?

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> if its legal to possess there, but illegal to sell, how do you obtain it? can you medically get shit like equpoise ("boldenone") or test.


because drug laws make sense in canada (and much of the civilized world). What sense does it make to arrest users? does it really make a difference locking up a junky, or in our case a steroid user? no not really. they wanna get the big guys. thats why its legal to posses but not to sell. and no you *cant get pharm grade boldenone anywhere* theres no such thing.

----------


## largerthannormal

same as legal to be high but not legal to have marjuana..same thing...almost ...somtimes our laws are just messed up... obtaining is the same as US..hard

----------


## kojak_x

wow i had no idea here in canada this shit was legal to have

----------


## scenium7

Whats the laws in the U.S. im in england and im struggleing to obtain winny injec maybe a trip out to the states?

----------


## nilrac

> Whats the laws in the U.S. im in england and im struggleing to obtain winny injec maybe a trip out to the states?


LOL, that's an expensive winny cycle!
Winny is easy to get dude.

----------


## scenium7

Ive tried all my sources and all they can get is tabs tried them before didnt think much to them

----------


## big_k

Should of started a new thread, 
or used a thing called google

try "Us steroid laws "

http://www.justice.gov/dea/concern/steroids.html


Same penalty for possession of Steroids as there is for possession of MDMA, LSD, Methamphetime, etc.


because you know we get addicted and since were big, mean, and strong we will break into other's homes to keep up with our dependency. :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## hummerman

Actually its not legal have gear in canada without a persription.

But the charge is so minor its not worth the time.

They are a class 6 drug .........same as having tylenol 3 or Antibiotics without a script.

When i was caught with a bag full during a search of a friends car they dumped mine on the ground and crushed them... About a grand worth of sust250 amps  :Frown:

----------


## redz

> Actually its not legal have gear in canada without a persription.
> 
> But the charge is so minor its not worth the time.
> 
> They are a class 6 drug .........same as having tylenol 3 or Antibiotics without a script.
> 
> When i was caught with a bag full during a search of a friends car they dumped mine on the ground and crushed them... About a grand worth of sust250 amps


Not the case......

[edit] Legal status
The legal status of anabolic steroids varies from country to country: some have stricter controls on their use or prescription than others though in many countries they are not illegal. In the U.S., anabolic steroids are currently listed as Schedule III controlled substances under the Controlled Substances Act, which makes the first offense simple possession of such substances without a prescription a federal crime punishable by up to one year in prison, and the unlawful distribution or possession with intent to distribute anabolic steroids punishable as a first offense by up to five years in prison (to be increased to ten years, effective on or about April 13, 2009).[100] *In Canada, anabolic steroids and their derivatives are part of the Controlled drugs and substances act and are Schedule IV substances, meaning that it is illegal to obtain or sell them without a prescription; however, possession is not punishable, a consequence reserved for schedule I, II or III substances.* Those guilty of buying or selling anabolic steroids in Canada can be imprisoned for up to 18 months. Import and export also carry similar penalties.[101] Anabolic steroids are also illegal without prescription in Australia,[102] Argentina, Brazil and Portugal,[103] and are listed as Class C Controlled Drugs in the United Kingdom. On the other hand, anabolic steroids are readily available without a prescription in some countries such as Mexico and Thailand.

----------


## TrynaImprove

So in plain english- can i, as an american citizen, go to canada and obtain some steroids ?! how do i go on doing that?! i would definitely like to bring them back to usa. is this possible without facing serious penalties?! Somebody please help me!

----------


## homicidal

no, not from a pharmacy.

----------


## TheClinch

Very beneficial to the members partaking in this thread;-)

----------


## WEF2F

Also does not matter if legal in Canada when you hit US customs if busted its US laws that why even in airport out of country US customs is on "US SOIL". Its a risk reward question.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> Wow! This is interesting. How can a law say you can have something but can not buy it. That seems kind of odd.


It's not that strange. They simply don't want to waste time and money putting people in jail (who shouldn't be going to jail), when they can just put their source in prison.

----------

